

Sean Parker’s Start-Up Struggles - dotluis
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/19/daily-report-sean-parkers-start-up-struggles/

======
mamamia
The Airtime interface is pretty cool, but the struggle various social start-
ups face is that they need to convince people why they need to join yet
another social network. If Facebook bought it and incorporated it into its
existing platform, that might be a way forward for Airtime. Google made a bet
on promoting Google+ Hangouts, and I think its paying off.

